#ubuntu-co 2011-08-01
<Amaeth> Buen dia
<Andphe> dias
<Amaeth> una pregunta, q' solucion uds les dan al uso de IE en los cursos de ingles en el sena?
<Amaeth> me pidieron una migracion total si soluciono ese problema
<Andphe> ni idea, nunca he hecho el curso, yo tengo maquinas virtuales de windows
<Amaeth> umm es para una maquina de pocos recursos
<Andphe> yo probe hace tiempo es IES4Linux pero no era una buena solucion en esos tiempos
<Andphe> tenia muchas fugas de memoria y lentamente se iban comiendo la maquina
<Andphe> pruebelo  a ver si esta cambiado
<Amaeth> si eso estoy mirando
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
#ubuntu-co 2011-08-02
<DanielF> buena noche
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<DanielF> same que mas
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, cuenteme q paso con lo de girardot?
<DanielF> estan en eso, eso va firme pero no han creado el espacio
<DanielF> si quieren miren girardot.unipiloto.edu.co
<SergioMeneses> eso! me basta con ese link
<SergioMeneses> :D
<DanielF> mmmm eso es mientras
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, pero q!!1
<DanielF> falta la agenda y un reguero de cosas
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, mmm...
<SergioMeneses> bueno yo miro q voy adelantando
<SergioMeneses> igual ando sin material
<DanielF> ok
<DanielF> parce le cuento que me toca sacar de mi bolsillo para traerlo
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, o.0
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, me quedo en su casa o q?
<DanielF> yo pongo los viaticos, le toca bus por que ando corto de plata
<DanielF> mas bien averigueme cuanto vale hasta girardot
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, o.0
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> oks oks
<DanielF> same parce, una pregunta, al fin de la reunion?
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, hablamos alla
<SergioMeneses> :D
<IngForigua> noches
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, \o
<SergioMeneses> ceronman, \o
<SergioMeneses> senekis, \o
<IngForigua> tonc mi troll
<DanielF> ajajajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> ya no hay respeto! :S
<NAvokovz> Buenas noches ?
<IngForigua> NAvokovz: tonc
<SergioMeneses> NAvokovz, \o
<NAvokovz> jojojojo,,, 
<NAvokovz> forigua... entonces levanto novia en la UNAD ?
<NAvokovz> tan que no lo sacan de alla
<NAvokovz> ja
<IngForigua> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<IngForigua> aca nos agarramos con argumentos xD
<NAvokovz> jajajajajajajaja
<NAvokovz> jajajajajajaja
<NAvokovz> la verdad el sitio es muy buenno
<NAvokovz> y grande
<NAvokovz> y admnistradisimo y seguro
<NAvokovz> lo que no me cuedra es lo lejos
<IngForigua> Lejos la casa de hollman
<IngForigua> bueno depende de donde viva
<NAvokovz> pero pues si.... que los de suba madruguen mas, no ?
<NAvokovz> forigua,, por ningun lado veo la lista de cosas que se va a hacer en el FSD... tu tienes alguna informacion ??
<SergioMeneses> NAvokovz, == Edwin Garzon
<IngForigua> yo tampco
<NAvokovz> y de talleres o algo asi ?
<NAvokovz> como que nadie tiene planeado nada ??
<NAvokovz> formalmente ??
<IngForigua> si pero el jueves hay reunion en cidca
<IngForigua> ahi vemos y hablamos
<NAvokovz> eso,, en donde nos vemos y te acompaño,, yo tengo jueves libre !!
<IngForigua> jaja llego el exjefe
<NAvokovz> huy si
<NAvokovz> .
<NAvokovz> .
<NAvokovz> .
<NAvokovz> .
<NAvokovz> .
<NAvokovz> forigua y sergio,, me quiero reunir con el concilio para ponerle una idea grande
<NAvokovz> ademas que en centro de alta tecnologia de pidieron una lista de charlas para que ellso nos presten el auditorio que tienen
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: si escuha
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ?
<SergioMeneses> escucho?
<SergioMeneses> aaa
<SergioMeneses> NAvokovz, saludos
<SergioMeneses> leo mejor
<NAvokovz> jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> NAvokovz, excelente idea... 
<SergioMeneses> NAvokovz, que necesitas que te ayudemos?
<NAvokovz> ya te habia contado creoq ue el martes pasado sergio,, pero necesito es como material y expresar la idea bien con ustedes, a ver que !!!
<SergioMeneses> NAvokovz, y porque no envias email a la lista del concilio?
<NAvokovz> igual hablo con forigua el jueves
<SergioMeneses> NAvokovz, como prefiera!
<SergioMeneses> la idea es apoyarlos
<NAvokovz> pues dejame por que con lina estamos organizando !
<linaporras> Si el Jueves nos econtramos podríamos concretar varias cosas Navokovz
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, al fin no pasaron el email
<SergioMeneses> NAvokovz, ↑↑
<SergioMeneses> redacten una buena propuesta!
<linaporras> si señor
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, pregunta ya te reuniste con julian bohorquez?
<SergioMeneses> señor?
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<NAvokovz> ñor ?
<NAvokovz> llegue !
<pro> hola  como estan
<pro> tengo problemas  para  visualisar  los  archivos  que tengo en  el disco interno de la maquina
<pro> alguien  que me  ayude   
<pro> es  que instale  ubuntu  en un disco duro externo pero no me  dja  ver  los  ficheros  de   el disco  d  donde  tengo  todos  mis  documentos
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, todavia en la oficina?
#ubuntu-co 2011-08-03
<reykogna> hola
<reykogna> mi nombres es oscar y estoy muy feliz de conocer ubuntu
<reykogna> bueno nadie responde hasta la proxima
<reykogna> chao 
<Andphe> hola rey...
<Amaeth> Buen día alguno de ustedes a tenido problemas con Ubuntu Natty y Nvidias? q' tipo y como los han solucionado.....
#ubuntu-co 2011-08-04
<tkw-one[theBades> se busca dama para conversar de cualquier cosa, babosadas y algo mas.
#ubuntu-co 2011-08-05
<aleph12> hola
<aleph12> soy nuevo por favor si alguien me puede ayudar 
<Andphe> aleph12, haga su pregunta si alguien sabe le responde
<Andphe> no es necesario que pregunte si le pueden ayudar
#ubuntu-co 2011-08-07
<duende> hola... alguien conoce de algun canal IRC para hacer consultas en java??
<Andphe> depronto #dev-co
<Andphe> aunque no se si haya javeros ahora 
<duende> vale gracias Andphe voy a mirar en todo caso
<duende> ciao
<EdwinJose> buenos dias, a todos soy nuevo en Ubuntu e intento instalar mi web cam
<EdwinJose> pero no se como
<EdwinJose> alguien me podria ayudar
<JoseGutierrez> conecta tu web cam al pc
<EdwinJose> ok, es interna, es un dell 1318
<JoseGutierrez> y para saber si quieres utilizarla para fotos debes instalar desde el centro de software
<EdwinJose> ok, que hago en primer paso
<JoseGutierrez> y debes instalar cheese web cam booth
<JoseGutierrez> ejecutas el programa para comprobar si la cam funciona correctamente
<EdwinJose> ok, eso donde lo hago
<EdwinJose> lo siento pero soy nuevo, apenas instale Ubuntu ayer
<EdwinJose> abro la terminal?
<EdwinJose> o abro alguna aplicación
<JoseGutierrez> en la barra unity esta el centro de software ubuntu para instalar cualquier programa facilmente
<EdwinJose> ok, que categoria ubico
<JoseGutierrez> buscalo en la categoria fotografia por esos lado debe estar 
<JoseGutierrez> o si no ejecuta la siguiente linea en la terminal
<JoseGutierrez> sudo apt-get install cheese
<EdwinJose> me sale este error 
<EdwinJose> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente) E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿quizás haya algún otro proceso utilizándolo?
<JoseGutierrez> trata de instalarlo desde el centro de software
<JoseGutierrez> busca el paquete en la categoria sonido y video
<EdwinJose> de todos los que aparecn como se cual es
<JoseGutierrez> el que aparece asi
<JoseGutierrez> cheese web cam booth
<EdwinJose> le di en la barra de busqueda y aparece Cpu's audio Mixer for Linux - cam
<EdwinJose> es ese?
<JoseGutierrez> no buscalo manualmente en la categoria sonido y video
<JoseGutierrez> con el nombre que te dije
<EdwinJose> no aparece Jose
<JoseGutierrez> Edwin si quieres escribes a la lista de ubuntu colombia un mensaje informando tu error
<JoseGutierrez> seguro que encontraras muchisima mas ayuda
<EdwinJose> ok, gracias
<JoseGutierrez> o si quieres utiliza el canal de preguntas y respuestas de shapado
<JoseGutierrez> http://ubuntu.shapado.com
<EdwinJose> gracias Jose, ya envie la pregunta espero no sea demorada la respuesta
<nice> buenos dias
<EdwinJose> tambien quiero instalar Guitar pro 6, en Ubuntu, ya baje el instalador, pero no se que mas a hacer
<EdwinJose> sabes como?
<JoseGutierrez> el instalador que bajastes con que extension de archivo termina EdwinJose???
<EdwinJose> deb
<JoseGutierrez> si es .deb dale doble clic a ese archivo,,, se te abrira el centro de software le das en instalar y ldespues de que termines la instalacion ya lo puedes ejecutar
<EdwinJose> ya lo hice y al parecer instalo
<EdwinJose> pero no lo encuentro en las aplicaciones
<EdwinJose> y ya reinicie
<JoseGutierrez> buscalo por medio del dash en la parte superior izquierda esta el icono de acceso por lo regular si no has cambiado de tema grafico de la pantalla sera el logotipo de ubuntu
<JoseGutierrez> das clic ahi
<JoseGutierrez> y en buscar escribes el nombre del programa que deseas ejecutar
<EdwinJose> ok, ya lo hago
<yessy> hola a todos
<yessy> quiero hacer un proyectos basado en SO para servidores
<yessy> entre los cuales esta UNIX
<yessy> alguien tiene acceso a una copia de él 
<yessy> es para mi tesis de grado
#ubuntu-co 2012-07-30
<inbitado34> hola
<inbitado34> omo hago un l -s  de desde /opt/java/32/ para que un applet java me lo reconozca ? lo está buscando en /usr/bin/java, pero está en /opt/java/32
<k-milo> Hola
<SergioMeneses> k-milo, saludos
<k-milo> chao
#ubuntu-co 2012-07-31
<k-milo> Hola
<viperhoot> k-milo: Buenas
<k-milo> pense que a esta hora no habia nadie en el canal
<k-milo> :)
<viperhoot> k-milo: hehehe, si, de acuerdo al rato, ahora mismo yo ando libre ;)
<SergioMeneses> k-milo, \o
<k-milo> SergioMeneses, hola, la vez pasada no alcance a responderte el saludo cuando voltee a mirar ya estabas afuera
<k-milo> ubuntu-co-bot, help
<ubuntu-co-bot> k-milo: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<SergioMeneses> k-milo, siempre hay gente aveces el problema es que tengan el tiempo de hablar, la mayoria andamos trabajando
<k-milo> ok
<k-milo> por cierto muy chevere el taller de comandos basicos del sabado
<SergioMeneses> k-milo, si estuvo bueno
<SergioMeneses> hay cositas para mejorar pero hay vamos aprendiendo
<k-milo> es una actividad muy util, yo soy de los que todavia cree que linux no se puede usar sin saber algo de la linea de comandos
<SergioMeneses> k-milo, si claro que se puede usar
<k-milo> y para alguien que solo ha usado windows, esta cosa tiene una curva de aprendizaje muy pesada
<SergioMeneses> pero siempre es bueno tener un conocimiento basico de comandos
<k-milo> Ademas que esta actividad sirve no solo para los usuarios de software sino tambien para las personas que quieran profundizar mas en el tema y aprender como funciona la informatica
<k-milo> en hackbo, nos alegro mucho ver esta actividad por que quien aprende eso le queda mas facil entrar en otras actividades que se hacen en el hackerspace
<SergioMeneses> k-milo, excelente
<k-milo> SergioMeneses, ademas que las nuevas instalaciones se prestan mucho mejor para estas cosas, en el otro lado era mas complicada la cosa
<k-milo> en fin todo esto para decir que nos gusto mucho la presencia y actividad de ubuntu-co y que como decimos: "Nuestras instalaciones están disponibles para cualquier persona o grupo afín que desee utilizarlas, en el caso de los grupos durante sus actividades invitamos a cada uno de los asistentes a hacer una donación voluntaria de $5.000"
<k-milo> ojala y volvamos a ver prontamente otra actividad tan chevere como la del sabado
<SergioMeneses> k-milo, esa es la idea
<SergioMeneses> k-milo, = k-milo lizaraso?
<k-milo> SergioMeneses, no, Camilo Uribe
<SergioMeneses> kmilo, aaa ok
<SergioMeneses> si por hay me hable el domingo con luiscano
<SergioMeneses> la idea es hacer mas eventos alla
<kmilo> super
 * kmilo esta registrando el nick kmilo
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, que va duro contra ese man
<sergiokof> ajjaja
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> pues hermano no tenemos nada contra él
<SergioMeneses> siempre y cuando nos deje tranquilos
<SergioMeneses> y pues el no nos ha hecho nada directamente
<SergioMeneses> asi que llevemos la fiesta en paz
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, si yo se
<sergiokof> jeje
<sergiokof> hermano vas ha venir al minidebconf
<sergiokof> ?
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, no no puedo :S el trabajo me tiene super azotado
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> quien sabe si suba al sfd 
<sergiokof> si ami tambien
<sergiokof> peor si me toca ir
<SergioMeneses> de hecho ando buscando trabajo nuevo
<sergiokof> imposible
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, pero ud vive alla
<sergiokof> tanto que jodo con debian
<sergiokof> como para no ir
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> Bart_, es el mismo de los juegos en al lista de uco?
<Bart_> SergioMeneses  --> si soy el mismo.... 
<Bart_> es que estaba terminando de responder correo a RMS
<SergioMeneses> Bart_, eso es trollear ya
<SergioMeneses> no estan siendo objetivos
<SergioMeneses> Bart_, enviame un email privado y vamos armando lo del servidor de urban terror
<SergioMeneses> te parece?
<SergioMeneses> y de paso reactivamos ese proyecto
<Bart_> no compa pero a ellos no al mismo RMS que me esta enviando correos es que yo soy el organizador de ctg y quilla
<SergioMeneses> Bart_, aaaa bueno igual mi opinion es acerca de ese email
<SergioMeneses> no tengo nada en contra del evento
<SergioMeneses> y pues la lista no tiene moderacion en cuanto a expresar ideas
<SergioMeneses> pero no es la postura oficial de la comunidad
<Bart_> si yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo en cuanto a RMS me parece muy riduculo muchas cosas 
<Bart_> pero estamos aprovechando esta gira para activar la comunidad de sl en la costa que ha estado dormida...
<Bart_> SergioMeneses --> mi correo: kcbart@laneros.com
<SergioMeneses> Bart_, claro... eso es un buen gancho
<SergioMeneses> Bart_, ok por hay lo anoto
<SergioMeneses> en la noche ya tendre mas tiempo
<SergioMeneses> ando en la oficina
<SergioMeneses> de hecho tengo q cerrar el irc, nos hablamos al rato
<Bart_> otro q se escapa en la oficina....xD
#ubuntu-co 2012-08-02
<SergioMeneses> don sergiokof como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> si vio la ultima de la fcb?
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, si
<sergiokof> si
<sergiokof> muchos ...
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, aja aja
<SergioMeneses> ya mande a forigua a hacer algo de bulla
<SergioMeneses> xD
<sergiokof> teniendo en cuenta lo que ha pasado con batman
<sergiokof> es mejor
<sergiokof> no tentar a ese man
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, pues nada... opinar
<SergioMeneses> a eso tenemos derechos
<SergioMeneses> ademas lo estamos haciendo de manera personal
<sergiokof> pues si
<sergiokof> se da garra
<sergiokof> pero bueno voy a formar mi fundacion casa de soacha
<sergiokof> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> esoooo
<SergioMeneses> duende_, mañana es la reunion en la ufps
<SergioMeneses> para q asista
<SergioMeneses> :)
<duende_> gracias SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> duende_, ++
#ubuntu-co 2012-08-05
<carlossolis> hola
<carlossolis> necesito ayuda en un tema.¿alguien me ayuda?
<SergioMeneses> don Duende !
<Duende> SergioMeneses, que tal? ...
<SergioMeneses> Duende, hay pelao casi para dormir
<Duende> sikas ... también
<SergioMeneses> Duende, no lo vi el viernes en la reunion del semillero
<SergioMeneses> falla
<Duende> no pude ir estaba acompañando a mi ma que vino por unos días a cucuta y esa tarde regreasaba
<SergioMeneses> Duende, aaaaa que bueno!
<SergioMeneses> fresco
<SergioMeneses> el otro viernes van disque a instalar o a dar una charla de instalacion
<SergioMeneses> creo que Diego
<Duende> ok ... 
<Duende> ... a esa si espero ir
<SergioMeneses> Duende, eso eso....
<SergioMeneses> bueno don Duende lo dejo... mañana toca madrugar a ciclovia
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos
<Guest31297> ola
<Guest31297> colegas ubunteros
<Guest31297> jeje
<Duende> hola Guest31297 
<Guest31297> como van
<Guest31297> busco apoyo
<Guest31297>  cre0 -poseemos problemas-
<Guest31297> sera ke aki me asesoran?
<Guest31297> alo alo
<Guest31297> de donde son?
<Guest31297> tengo un  problema con ubuntu
<Guest31297> alo jeej
<Guest31297> oigan piden muchos rekisitos para regsitrarse
<Guest31297> ?
<Duende> jejeje no 
<Duende> pille Guest31297  ... comente su problema acá que si hay alhuien que le pueda ayudar escribe 
<Duende> y listo ... 
<Duende> no se tiene que registrar y nadie le tiene que responder
<Duende> hagale... que problema tiene? ...
<Guest31297> a
<Guest31297> como asi?
<Duende> en que busca asesoria?
<Guest31297> no pueden responder?
<Guest31297> no entiend0 duedne?
<Duende> Guest31297,  ... cómo ha llegado acá?
<Guest31297> solo pues pregunto si pueden asesorar
<Duende> si ...acá se puede
<Duende> en qué quiere asesoria? 
<Guest31297> como se regsitra uno aca
<Guest31297> veo ke piden como -muchos rekisitos?
<Duende> registrarse ... exactamente en dónde? 
<Duende> ubuntu colombia?? .. .ser miembro?? 
<Guest31297> si sr
<Guest31297> es gratis?
<Duende> si es gratis ... 
<Duende> quien le puede colaborar ahora no está conectado, se llama acá en el IRC sergiomeneses
<Duende> le toca que venga mas seguido por acá y lo ve conectado ... y le pregunta 
<Guest31297> otra pregunta
<Guest31297> --Tengo instalado ubuntu 12.04,  al encender el computador sale un me sale un mensaje como el siguiente: …............. fsck de until-linux 2.20.1 
<Guest31297> no arranca con -normalidad-..
<Guest31297> ttoca reiniciar la makina
<Guest31297> y dura como bastante para arranacar
<Guest31297> sera ke sabe ke le sucede?
<Guest31297> estoy registrandomee n foros de ubuntu aver
<Guest31297> em bueno creo me despido bye bye.. y larga vida a  linux jeje
#ubuntu-co 2013-07-30
<ferd1818> Buena tarde 
<OSCARTORRES> INSTALE UBUNTU, PERO MI PECE TIENE UNA TARJETA WIRELESS N150 ENCORE Y NO ENCUENTRO LOS CONTROLADORES.
<ferd1818> buen tarde tengo instalado ubuntu server 8.04 
<ferd1818> configurado como servidor dns 
<ferd1818> dentro de mi red tengo un dvr y quisiera poder ver las camaras desde la casa del jefe, pero no se como hacer 
<ferd1818> buena tarde
<ferd1818> estoy buscando la manera de ver las camaras de mi dvr desde la casa
<ferd1818> el dvr esta siendo administrador dentro de la red por mi servidor ubuntu 8.04
<ferd1818> no se que porcedimiento realizar para poder visualizarlas desde la casa 
<SergioMeneses> tardes!
#ubuntu-co 2013-08-01
<linux-redstone> eeh, ¿por aquí es el concilio?
<simpleirc> por el otro #ubuntu-co-meeting
#ubuntu-co 2013-08-02
<royanderson> buenas tardes 
<royanderson> compañeros 
#ubuntu-co 2013-08-03
<martov> Hola
<martov> alguien habla español?
#ubuntu-co 2013-08-04
<levi619> Hola, necesito ayuda no puedo instalar ubuntu en mi cpu, no reconoce mi disco duro y solamente arranco desde la version de prueba
#ubuntu-co 2014-07-31
<BrayanBautista> Buenas noches a todos.
#ubuntu-co 2015-07-28
<sebastianortiz> hola necesito ayuda urgente
<sebastianortiz> ayer actualice la version de ubuntu que tenia instalada en mi pc
<sebastianortiz> bueno es actualizar
<sebastianortiz> la descarge y la instale
<sebastianortiz> lo que sucede esque manejo
<sebastianortiz> dos sistmas operativos en mi pc
<sebastianortiz> windows y ubunto
<sebastianortiz> ubuntu
<sebastianortiz> normalmete utilizo mas windows, bueno hasta ayer que me quedo gustando ubuntu
<sebastianortiz> lo que susece es que mietras lo usaba cree una nueva carpeta en el disco d la cual lo nombres "cds" x que hay estaba haciendo la copia de varia informacion que tenia en unos cd
<sebastianortiz> cds
<sebastianortiz> lo que sucede es que la cepeta fue modiifcada por creator owner
<sebastianortiz> creo que eso pertenece a windows
<sebastianortiz> y en dicha carpeta ahora solo aparecen puros archivos comprimidos de backuo 1 ,2 3
<sebastianortiz> ...
<sebastianortiz> varios
<sebastianortiz> me andicho que es un conflicto de s.o.
<sebastianortiz> me gustaria saber como poder solucionarlo
<sebastianortiz> y recuperar la info que tenia originamente en la carpeta
<sebastianortiz> gracias
<Ubuntero|28945> buenos dias
#ubuntu-co 2015-07-30
<Robinson> Hola
<Robinson> hay alguien que me pueda ayudar
<Robinson> somebody helpme
<David56489489> Buen día, quiero comprar un pc con Linux ubuntu...como logro meterle el "paquete de office" para mis trabajos??
#ubuntu-co 2018-08-01
<Nuevo> Hola
<Nuevo> Alguien sabe como copiar los archivos de configuracion de un usuario nuevo a un usuario viejo? 
<Nuevo> bye
